# pregnant women give me wood



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

I will admit it if I see your wife walking down the street and shes pregnant I'm thinking about having sex with her.  I love pregnant women. The form, the shape, the swollen dark nipples, the hormone induced violations

ROID you better back me up here...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2013)

so you like fat girls?


----------



## seyone (Aug 1, 2013)

it is a fetish of mine


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Z82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Swollen vagine too, makes it even tighter!  Just had sex with one last night, it was wonderful,  she even got on top!


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2013)

I like when they lactate.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Swollen vagine too, makes it even tighter!  Just had sex with one last night, it was wonderful,  she even got on top!



God bless...


----------



## seyone (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## seyone (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

every time you fucking a pregnant woman you poking baby with your cock..technically you fucking him too


----------



## seyone (Aug 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> every time you fucking a pregnant woman you pocking baby with your cock..technically you fucking him too



that just sweetens the deal


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> every time you fucking a pregnant woman you pocking baby with your cock..technically you fucking him too



Gdi SIL why you want to ruin my boner...


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

Pregnant women make my ding dong hard.

Skeet Skeet Skeet Skeet

There should be a pregnant women dating site.


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2013)

Pregnant, lactating and peeing. The holy trifecta. Can a pregnant woman lactate?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Pregnant, lactating and peeing. The holy trifecta. Can a pregnant woman lactate?


my wife dripped a few drops of milk on my chest when we were banging, kinda threw my off but didn't stop me


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> my wife dripped a few drops of milk on my chest when we were banging, kinda threw my off but didn't stop me



some people would pay a lot of money for that milk..the ultimate superfood...if you have any spare,send it to me


----------



## Watson (Aug 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> every time you fucking a pregnant woman you poking baby with your cock..technically you fucking him too



thanks for that bro, wife is 7 months......


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2013)

that was when she was pregnant, after she was carrying my son she produced a lot more milk and it was about 30% fat after it sat in the fridge over night it would separate and you could see it all. After she was carrying my daughter it barely had and and she had produced a lot less milk.


----------



## Intense (Aug 1, 2013)

When my gf was pregnant I couldnt think about anything but my dick smacking the baby in the head, kind of creeped me out. But I managed. Plus if we werent doing doggy then I would get splattered in the face with breastmilk. Not really my thing but to each their own. At least she wanted to have sex like everyday


----------



## jadean (Aug 1, 2013)

oh hey dj dont mind me


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2013)

*maiesiophilia




*


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

Intense said:


> When my gf was pregnant I couldnt think about anything but my dick smacking the baby in the head, kind of creeped me out. But I managed. Plus if we werent doing doggy then I would get splattered in the face with breastmilk. Not really my thing but to each their own. At least she wanted to have sex like everyday



ahhhhhhh.........

Breast milk sounds yum


----------



## XXL (Aug 1, 2013)

Pregnant pussy... Sheeeit I'm all about that! Can't get her pregnant twice! Send em over!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

XXL said:


> Pregnant pussy... Sheeeit I'm all about that! Can't get her pregnant twice! Send em over!!



^^^^ new best friend...


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 1, 2013)

Wife is in her first trimester.  I see any of you bronzed up fanny pack wearing gear heads within a block of my house, I shoot first no questions asked. Then I check your pockets for any spare zanny's, vikes, or d-bols before I feed you to the gators because last thing we need is a spaced out jacked up gator roaming around. Especially talking to this  pretty boy.  

True Story - Had a college roommate get stoned and try to put his iguana on a bulking cycle. 

DJ have an EPIC milf story that I have to share as soon as the wife calls it a night.  Speaking of is there a MILF thread that I have overlooked?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

Ironically I had xanax and dbol in my pocket todsy while  creeping around Florida looking for fresh preggies


----------



## XXL (Aug 1, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Wife is in her first trimester.  I see any of you bronzed up fanny pack wearing gear heads within a block of my house, I shoot first no questions asked. Then I check your pockets for any spare zanny's, vikes, or d-bols before I feed you to the gators because last thing we need is a spaced out jacked up gator roaming around. Especially talking to this  pretty boy.
> 
> True Story - Had a college roommate get stoned and try to put his iguana on a bulking cycle.
> 
> DJ have an EPIC milf story that I have to share as soon as the wife calls it a night.  Speaking of is there a MILF thread that I have overlooked?



I literally laughed out loud reading this lmao


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 1, 2013)

i thought i was the only one. pregnant woman are very beautiful sexy to me


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 1, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Wife is in her first trimester.  I see any of you bronzed up fanny pack wearing gear heads within a block of my house, I shoot first no questions asked. Then I check your pockets for any spare zanny's, vikes, or d-bols before I feed you to the gators because last thing we need is a spaced out jacked up gator roaming around. Especially talking to this  pretty boy.
> 
> True Story - Had a college roommate get stoned and try to put his iguana on a bulking cycle.
> 
> DJ have an EPIC milf story that I have to share as soon as the wife calls it a night.  Speaking of is there a MILF thread that I have overlooked?


LOL this crakced me the fuck up. if you happen to kill me chances of you finding a pocket full of zannys are HUGE lol you might get lucky on that one


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

viks are for tangs. 

Get some OCs.  That is all a good doctor will prescribe, especially in Florida.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ironically I had xanax and dbol in my pocket todsy while  creeping around Florida looking for fresh preggies


haha just got some blue hearts in today and a LARGE amount of 2mg zannys 


ROID said:


> viks are for tangs.
> 
> 
> Get some OCs.  That is all a good doctor will prescribe, especially in Florida.


gotta love it here in sht gunshine state


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 1, 2013)

Prego women are so fuckin hot! I got with   6 months prego not to long ago haha !


----------



## Watson (Aug 2, 2013)

my wifes just over 9 weeks to go and if im late to bed she starts without me............the days my boys are in preschool she will grab my junk and drag me to bed.......and she said the other night i can rest after she gives birth.....


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 2, 2013)

My wife is 5 weeks out same scenario


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> thanks for that bro, wife is 7 months......



your lucky..i'd suck on those nipples like theres no tomorrow..fuck the kid,let him grow retarded..


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> my wifes just over 9 weeks to go and if im late to bed she starts without me............the days my boys are in preschool she will grab my junk and drag me to bed.......and she said the other night i can rest after she gives birth.....



this explains a lot about you, when your real cunty, its cause you aint getting any


----------



## bigbadbobber (Aug 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I will admit it if I see your wife walking down the street and shes pregnant I'm thinking about having sex with her.  I love pregnant women. The form, the shape, the swollen dark nipples, the hormone induced violations
> 
> ROID you better back me up here...



Ha.. shit I'm with you bro.. that's a lot of sexy..


----------



## troubador (Aug 2, 2013)

XXL said:


> Pregnant pussy... Sheeeit I'm all about that! Can't get her pregnant twice! Send em over!!



And they get super wet...like ridiculously wet...like fucking a water slide wet.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 2, 2013)

i hope she cleans her ass


----------

